# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  La falta de oxígeno puede afectar silenciosamente a un cultivo hidropónico

## Distribuidor HANNA Instruments

A pesar de que en los sistemas de producción agrícola, parámetros como cantidad de nutrientes, pH y temperatura son esenciales para monitorear el rendimiento de los cultivos, la cantidad de oxígeno disuelto en el agua de riego pocas veces se considera como una variable fundamental; la poca oxigenación casi no produce síntomas llamativos en la producción, sin embargo disminuye el crecimiento y rendimiento del mismo, además, una adecuada oxigenación previene enfermedades en las raíces (Fernández Navarro, 2013). También se ha encontrado que un agua muy oxigenada puede regular la disponibilidad de algunos nutrientes, como el nitrógeno, debido a que la cantidad de microbios nitrificantes aumenta con la concentración de oxígeno, por el contrario, la falta de oxígeno favorece la degradación de las raíces, la muerte de microorganismos benéficos y hace más susceptibles a las plantas a  ataques de patógenos, incluso puede provocarles la muerte (Hopper, 2012). 
A excepción de algunas plantas, entre las que se encuentran el arroz y el mangle, la mayoría necesita proveerse de suficiente oxígeno en el agua que absorbe, el oxígeno disuelto  comenzó a tener gran importancia desde el surgimiento de las técnicas hidropónicas comerciales, donde el agua que se utiliza suele reciclarse, y por tanto, perder oxígeno si no es recirculada adecuadamente, aunque los primeros estudios datan de la década de 1920 (Morgan, 2000). 
En hidroponía, las dos técnicas más usadas son la de NFT (técnica de película de nutrientes o recirculante) y la de raíz flotante, la primera se basa en la circulación de solución de nutrientes por una fina lámina a través de las raíces del cultivo (INCAP 2006); el método de raíz flotante se usa para plantas pequeñas y medianas, que se colocan en una placa de unicel y debajo un contenedor con la solución nutritiva, de tal forma que la raíz de la planta quede “flotando” sobre dicha solución (Hydro environment, 2015a). 
Normalmente el propio diseño de los sistemas recirculantes permite que el agua obtenga oxígeno durante su recorrido y al caer en la cubeta contenedora, también conocido como salto hídráulico (Hydro environment, 2015b), sin embargo aún en estos sistemas los sustratos pueden descomponerse o compactarse debido a un uso no adecuado (Morgan, 2000). En los sistemas de raíz flotante comunmente se utilizan bombas de aire debido a que la solución de nutrientes se encuentra prácticamente estancada (Hydro environment, 2015b). 
El oxígeno disuelto se ve afectado por tres factores físicos: temperatura, salinidad y altitud, de los cuales, los primeros dos pueden manipularse hasta cierto punto dentro de un sistema hidropónico. Al controlar la temperatura ambiente podemos controlar la temperatura del agua, mientras más elevada es la temperatura menos oxígeno puede disolverse en ella, por esto se recomienda mantener una temperatura ideal en el invernadero o bien, usar equipos enfriadores de agua, sobre todo para las bombas de aireación (Hopper, 2012). 
Un estudio hecho en México por Martínez-Gutiérrez y colaboradores (2012) demostró que para algunas plantas comestibles, como el tomate y la lechuga, el rendimiento en peso fresco de las plantas incrementó entre un 180 y 200% cuando aumentaba el oxígeno disuelto en la solución de nutrientes. Dicho estudio se basó en la variación de la cantidad de oxígeno disuelto en diferentes diseños de un sistema de hidroponía recirculante, los factores que influían en la cantidad de oxígeno disuelto eran la pendiente de los contenedores y la cantidad de saltos o caídas por las que pasaba el agua; se tomaron mediciones de oxígeno disuelto en los distintos experimentos. Para este estudio se usó el medidor de oxígeno disuelto de Hanna Instruments HI9146, posteriormente se midió el peso fresco de las plantas para obtener la correlación del rendimiento según la cantidad de oxígeno disuelto en cada sistema recirculante. 
El medidor HI9146 es adecuado para las mediciones de oxígeno disuelto en campo, su diseño y funcionalidad le permiten tomar lecturas exactas y precisas en casi cualquier sitio, ya que es resistente y tiene protección contra el agua, no debe preocuparse por tomar sus mediciones en sus tanques o tinas o cualquier parte de sus sistema hidropónico. Entre algunas otras funciones, este equipo incluye menús de ayuda, características de Buenas Prácticas de Laboratorio para conocer los datos de las últimas calibraciones y se puede calibrar en dos puntos, 0 y 100% de saturación de oxígeno; con esta y otras características, el HI9146 es el equipo ideal para mantener la mejor calidad de producción hidropónica.   tabla_hi9146.jpg  *Por: M. en C. Rafael Alejandro Hernández Guzmán* Temas similares: Artículo: Normas de la UE podrían afectar a la industria mundial de cítricos ALERTA: LLUVIAS CONTINUAN  Y PODRIAN AFECTAR LA COSECHA DE TRIGO Y CEBADA Artículo: Adex advierte que transgénicos pueden afectar recursos nativos Fotos de tomate hidroponico Artículo: 200 mil has de cultivo peligran en cusco por falta de canales y bocatomas de riego

----------

